# Combinar Subwoofer con ampli de dos canales



## Nachodj (Dic 10, 2010)

Buenas, en primer lugar saludar a todos los foreros puesto que esta es mi primera intervención aquí, es un placer estar entre ustedes ya que les leo con cierta frecuencia, hasta que finalmente di el paso de registrarme. 
Mi relación con el Audio se debe a que formo parte de un grupo de música y ejerzo ocasionalmente como DJ. 
Mis conocimientos de electrónica son escasos y todos recibidos a través de la experiencia con técnicos de sonido infinitamente mas sabios que yo, Así que si escribo algún disparate espero que sean comprensivos conmigo. 
Para conciertos en locales cerrados y relativamente pequeños tengo una mesa SoundCraft Gigrac 1000ST auto-amplificada de 2x500W 4/8Ω y dos cajas acústicas pasivas JBL EON de 300w 8Ω . Ahora quiero utilizar un subwoofer con este equipo. 
Mi pregunta: como tengo solo dos canales, quisiera saber si puedo integrar el subwoofer en este circuito sin que se dañe el ampli, cual seria la forma correcta de conectarlo, ¿paralelo, serie, en un solo canal...? y cual seria también la potencia aconsejable para el subwoofer de a cuerdo con la salida del ampli. 
Muchas gracias de antemano y un saludo a todos.


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 10, 2010)

Nachodj dijo:


> . . . como tengo solo dos canales, quisiera saber si puedo integrar el subwoofer en este circuito sin que se dañe el ampli, cual seria la forma correcta de conectarlo . . .



Para hacer la modificacion requiere, por cada canal: 1 crossover de 2 vias o 3 vias (al gusto suyo) y 1 subwofer.
Los componentes que se agregaran, deberan tener igual impedancia a los bafles que usa actualmente.


----------



## Nachodj (Dic 13, 2010)

Muchisimas gracias, al final me he comprado un Subwoofer JBL 515s activo y pasaré la señal desde la salida de linea de mi ampli, dejando libres los dos canales amplificados para los altavoces, asi creo que me puedo ahorrar el crossover. Supongo que te parecerá bien la solución


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 13, 2010)

Nachodj, esa es la mejor opcion.


----------

